# I drowned my Tilapia!



## sattie (Jun 22, 2007)

I bought some really nice tilapia Wednesday and I had him pack it on ice for the ride home.  I get home toss the ice/fish/bag in a bowl in the frig and well... forgot about it!!!  Last night, remembering the fish, I realized that all the ice had melted and that the fish had been sitting in the water.  Can it be saved or have I just ruined some nice tilapia fillets?


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldn't think so, as long as you blot it real good with paper towels to get most the water out - I'd eat it !!


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2007)

Barb L.   ... that is what I was thinking... like laying it on some paper towels or something for a bit to absorb all that water?


----------



## college_cook (Jun 22, 2007)

Try gently running the blade and spine of your knife, in alternating strokes, along the flesh of the fish, and this may draw out  moisture as well; it creates a sort of squegee effect.


----------



## Caine (Jun 22, 2007)

Uh, it's fish. Fish LIVE in water. What is the problem?


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Uh, it's fish. Fish LIVE in water. What is the problem?


 
Do I really need to explain or ya being funny?

Thanks college_cook... that is a great idea!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

They also have their skin on for protection -


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 23, 2007)

I thaw tilapia under cold running water all the time, and other than just shaking the water out, don't do anything special.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi sattie. If you haven't cooked it yet (Saturday), I would toss it. The water does not concern me, as much as the freshness of the fish - defrosting for 48 hours. You know the old saying, "When in doubt, throw it out." Not worth a trip to the ER. 

Note: When it comes to seafood/fish, always use your nose.

Caine, I hope that fish is not still alive and swimming in the refrigerator.


----------



## sattie (Jun 23, 2007)

I prepared it last night and you could not tell it had been sitting in water. I was thinking it was bad to have fresh fish sitting in water for long periods of time. Seems like I saw something on the subject but I may have been misinformed. I guess that is why I freaked out when it happened.

Prior to cooking, I made sure it was still good by smelling it and there was no odor.

I broiled it using a bit of lemon and butter for about 5 minutes, then topped with a mixture of mayo, parmesan, lemon, and black pepper and put it back under the broiler for enough time to brown the topping.. it was quite tasty!


----------



## Caine (Jun 24, 2007)

amy123 said:
			
		

> Caine, I hope that fish is not still alive and swimming in the refrigerator.


 
No, I moved him to the jacuzzi. That's okay, isn't it?


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I prepared it last night and you could not tell it had been sitting in water. I was thinking it was bad to have fresh fish sitting in water for long periods of time. Seems like I saw something on the subject but I may have been misinformed. I guess that is why I freaked out when it happened.
> 
> Prior to cooking, I made sure it was still good by smelling it and there was no odor.
> 
> I broiled it using a bit of *lemon and butter for about 5 minutes, then topped with a mixture of mayo, parmesan, lemon, and black pepper and put it back under the broiler for enough time to brown the topping*.. it was quite tasty!


 
Sattie, good to hear the fish was okay.  I've never tried Talapia, but your ingredients/description sounds similar to a recipe I've been hanging on to to give a try.  Perhaps, I can adapt it for shrimp, sole or snapper?  Can you share your recipe?  TIA

Caine, sounds good to me.  My friend turned her jacuzzi into a koi pond


----------



## sattie (Jun 24, 2007)

Amy123... 

here is the link to the recipe:

Lemon Parmesan Tilapia

The only thing I did differently was add the cracked black pepper to the mayo mixture.  At the same link is many tilapia recipes that you may find appealing.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Amy123...
> 
> here is the link to the recipe:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, sattie.  Thought it sounded familiar.  That's the same recipe I've been saving.  Must give it a try.


----------



## sattie (Jun 24, 2007)

I was impressed with it.  I usually like most fish fried, but this one was very flavorful and the dressing can be used on a number of things like chicken or as a spread???  Hope you like it!!!


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I was impressed with it. I usually like most fish fried, but this one was very flavorful and the dressing can be used on a number of things like chicken or as a spread??? Hope you like it!!!


 
Great suggestions. I may change it out a bit with lime or orange juice (and lime or orange slices) in place of the lemon juice.


----------



## QSis (Jun 24, 2007)

amy123 said:
			
		

> My friend turned her jacuzzi into a koi pond


 
oooo! That would be a tough choice for me!  I would love to have BOTH things!

Lee


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 24, 2007)

tilapia is a very durable fish 
explains why professional chefs love it
it can be mishandled and still make a lovely meal
shelf life is 5-7 days properly kept
3-4 when a novice cook did what you did (no offense meant)
where fish and most protiens spoil fastest is when it sits in it's own juices

glad you enjoyed your meal without ill results
that reminds me, i should clean out my refrig at home


----------

